# Mouse recognition by X.Org



## Romz34 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,

I installed xorg on FreeBSD 9.1. I modified the /etc/rc.conf, I added 
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

Then, I created the file 10-x11-input.fdi in /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy with this code in it:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
  <device>
    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">
      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>
    </match>
  </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

I finally started hald en dbus (in /usr/local/etc/rd.c).

Then, I started xorg but only the keyboard works. Two times, the mouse works (I restarted the hald daemon in xterm, but it worked just one time).

The mouse works in the command window, but not in Xorg.

Can someone help me?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

Please post your xorg.conf, and put /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and post a link to it.


----------



## Romz34 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

The mouse works now (I don't do anything, I just installed SLiM). Before, I had to restart xorg several times and then the mouse worked.

I'll send you that log and xorg.conf because I don't think it's normal:

xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/QtunVR0q

Log: http://pastebin.com/q3N684zz


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

Add this to the ServerLayout section:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```


----------



## Romz34 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you. Topic resolved .


----------

